# Trouble makers in CYQG



## benny88 (14 Jun 2009)

Flew through Windsor today on a training flight while the Red Bull Air Races (in Detroit, technically, but they were all being staged out of Windsor) were on, and, in addition to all the race planes, I noticed 2 BAe Hawks, a CF-18, and a Sea King all landing or taking off while I was there. Anyone know if they were there doing flypasts, or just scamming a free trip.  
    On another note, today may have marked the first time in history that an Edge 540 and a CF-18 were told to hold short so that a DA-20 Katana could depart. And I think my 60 knot approach speed was giving ATC an aneurysm.  8)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Jun 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Flew through Windsor today on a training flight while the Red Bull Air Races (in Detroit, technically, but they were all being staged out of Windsor) were on, and, in addition to all the race planes, I noticed 2 BAe Hawks, a CF-18, and a Sea King all landing or taking off while I was there. Anyone know if they were there doing flypasts, or just scamming a free trip.
> On another note, today may have marked the first time in history that an Edge 540 and a CF-18 were told to hold short so that a DA-20 Katana could depart. And I think my 60 knot approach speed was giving ATC an aneurysm.  8)



Detroit had absolutely nothing to do with the races, except giving their name to the river it was flown over. They were all staged and flown from Windsor and Windsor was the host city. This was totally Windsor's gig. The non race aircraft did flypasts


----------



## benny88 (14 Jun 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Detroit had absolutely nothing to do with the races, except giving their name to the river it was flown over. They were all staged and flown from Windsor and Windsor was the host city. This was totally Windsor's gig. The non race aircraft did flypasts



Oh true, I just checked and I stand corrected. I was confused because Detroit hosted last year. Did you catch the races RG? Anyways, nice to see CF aircraft making an appearance, the -18 was doing touch and goes and showing off; real pretty.


----------



## SkyHeff (15 Jun 2009)

If you didn't know Detroit was just across the river, you'd have no idea it even existed based on how the announcers were talking. They really tried to make it purely Canadian.

The F-18 did a clean, then a dirty fly-by, followed with a vertical burner. It was nice to see.

Twas a beautiful day for a race, despite the many pylon hits in the Super 8. I had a great view of the whole track, except a few trees blocked the turn on the Quattro. Hopefully it's back in Windsor next year.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Jun 2009)

It was actually 1 Hawk and 2 Harvard II.


----------



## benny88 (15 Jun 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> It was actually 1 Hawk and 2 Harvard II.



Oh cool! I saw the Hawk on the ground and then saw what I thought was another one after take off also taking off, but didn't get a real good look, so that must have been one of the Harvards. Didn't see the third one.


----------

